# 2000 5 speed maxima



## Maximom (Nov 20, 2014)

Parting my maxima my subframes gone not interested in welding and the hassle for next clutch job. Selling all good parts, motor v6 3.0L chain, standard transmission and anything else. Figured be my best bet. Email me!


----------

